# don't know what to do



## DMM (Mar 20, 2013)

So my wife and i have been married for 3 years and been together 5 years. 2 years ago we had moved out of state and had to stay at my sisters place for a year and she had a boyfriend. a year later my revealed to me that she had recently been talking and flirting with him on facebook. i got angry we argued for days and she agredd to block him and delete her facebook. she promised me she wouldn't do if again. 3 days ago she had been extremly active on her facebook, after i trusted her enough again, and i looked into her messagez and she waz talking to the same guy plus another talking about trading picks. i confronted her about it and we have been fighting since. i dnt know wat i should do now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Any kids?


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Tell her to go to him. And file for divorce.

I'm not kidding.

Go to Staples and buy a home divorce kit. Have the filled out papers on the table when she gets home.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

I agree with CC. Tell her you are done and you will either see her change her tune in seconds or she will go. Do not accept anything less than a hundred percent. 

Clay


----------



## DMM (Mar 20, 2013)

We have a 1 year old daughter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

The advice you are getting takes into account the best interests of your child. A marriage that is melting down slowly will end up splitting you. Better throw cold water on this and shock your wife out of her fantasies. If she and OM keep fishing, sooner or later she will hook one. 

Once the hook slides in, it's hard to get it out. By the way, the equipment is not made of metal.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Your wife doesn't care about the one year old. You do. If you want to save your marriage you have todo it like a man. If you are going to be cautious you will lose her respect further. You've lost it to some degree already. But if you are not black and white and very strong on this issue you are toast.


----------



## DMM (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice i know what i have to do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Ask a moderator to move this to coping with infidelity. There are specialists there.


----------

